# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  1С 7.7 Правильное направление

## TuNellielOder

Здравствуйте, наткнулся на этот форум случайно.Не могу найти литературу для понимания основ.Я работаю в компьютерном магазине и как пользователь немного могу пользоваться.Но денег платят мало,а искать работу с дочкой на руках тяжело.Начальство сказало, учи 1С именно изнутри.Сейчас читаю книгу Бартеньев О. В. 1С:Предприятие: программирование для всех. Есть ли ещё что-то из книг, которые подойдут именно для новичка. Просто не хотелось потратить время на книгу, а в итоге окажется что её например рано было изучать. Прошу прощения, если не в тот раздел написал.Помогите,пожалуйст  а направить меня.

----------


## Fltr

> Здравствуйте, наткнулся на этот форум случайно.Не могу найти литературу для понимания основ.Я работаю в компьютерном магазине и как пользователь немного могу пользоваться.Но денег платят мало,а искать работу с дочкой на руках тяжело.Начальство сказало, учи 1С именно изнутри.Сейчас читаю книгу Бартеньев О. В. 1С:Предприятие: программирование для всех. Есть ли ещё что-то из книг, которые подойдут именно для новичка. Просто не хотелось потратить время на книгу, а в итоге окажется что её например рано было изучать. Прошу прощения, если не в тот раздел написал.Помогите,пожалуйст  а направить меня.


А почему начальство сказало учить 1С Предприятие 7.7? Какая цель вашего изучения?
Вообще сейчас почти поголовно 1с Предприятие 8.3.
Здесь https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....9B%D0%9A%D0%98!
много ссылок на литературу.

----------


## TuNellielOder

Цель была у меня чуть больше зарабатывать на месте работы, вот и всё. Начальство предложило этот вариант. Я хотел начать изучать с более поздних версии начиная с 8.0+, но остановила боязнь того,что будет очень тяжело реализовать 1с версии 8.0 и выше на 7.7 (которая стоит у нас в магазине). Если это не так, то даже значительно лучше,ведь информации по 7.7 достаточно мало в сравнении с другими, более новыми версиями.Спасибо большое за ответ и ссылку. Буду пробовать ещё какую-нибудь книгу найти.Спасибо большое

----------


## Fltr

> Цель была у меня чуть больше зарабатывать на месте работы, вот и всё. Начальство предложило этот вариант. Я хотел начать изучать с более поздних версии начиная с 8.0+, но остановила боязнь того,что будет очень тяжело реализовать 1с версии 8.0 и выше на 7.7 (которая стоит у нас в магазине). Если это не так, то даже значительно лучше,ведь информации по 7.7 достаточно мало в сравнении с другими, более новыми версиями.Спасибо большое за ответ и ссылку. Буду пробовать ещё какую-нибудь книгу найти.Спасибо большое


Конечно, изучать теорию очень важно, но и не менее важно уметь решать практические задачи. Ведь начальство не просто так поручило изучение, наверное требуется какая-то отдача.
Практические задачи можно решать на реальных примерах, например на Инфостарт есть много бесплатных примеров разработки, изучайте их тоже. Неясные вопросы можно обсудить на форуме.
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/app1C/?...ess%5D%5B%5D=0

----------


## TuNellielOder

Спасибо большое за полезные ресуры.Очень рад, что удалось найти фаш форум с хорошими людьми.Спасибо!

----------

